# Vamoots to replace Caad7 - Looking for advice



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Like many of the people visiting this forum, I am intrigued by the Moots Vamoots and have some questions. So, any advice is greatly appreciated...

Currently, I'm riding a size 54 C-Dale Caad7 with an 05 Chorus gruppo and 05 Eurus wheels. I'm 5'9", 150 lbs and prefer a good sprint over a mountaintop finish to end a ride. However, living in Georgia, I'm forced to climb and descend more than anything else. Hah.

There are a few things I'm looking for in a new rig - responsiveness, steadiness (descents), weight, and comfort (road absorption) - in that order. Quick acceleration is probably the number important aspect to me because I love the "jump" my current ride gives me. Next would be steadiness because I can be on descents up to 40+ mph. Weight because again, there are some hills. And finally, comfort because the vibration I get on my hands and a** are putting them to sleep. I may be a mere 23 years old, but even I have a threshold.. ha. And more than anything else, its a dusiance rather than a comfort issue when I'm riding on a bumpy road. Frustrates the heck out of me, more so on my hands, than rear. Although, I'm worried that by getting a more comfortable bike, I will sacrifice responsiveness. Is that a correct asumption to make? I guess there are a few factors I should take into consideration, like fork, bars, and such, but that will come eventually.

I've ridden a number of bikes because I used to work at a shop. However, the CF frames I were on never really did anything for me, except the Riddleys, and the one Ti demo (Litespeed Ghisallo) felt like a noodle (might have been the saddle on it though). So, for the Moots owners, can you make any comparisons to the Caad7, Ghisallo, or other CF frames you've been on? Then, also give any kind of input. Obivously, I know I should get on a bike myself and try it out, but I wanted to see if anyone had similiar tastes.

Thanks!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I did the same thing and went all out. I went with the compact vamoots SL with custom geometry. I tried to model it around my 54 caad7 but give myself a bit more headtube. The main thing was not to give up on the moots ride and handling if possible. My frame is every bit as quick as the cannondale and in some ways dives into corners much better. Some may call it twitchy and the wheelbase is tight, but the ride is steady and getting easier as I get used to it. I think I was able to stay true to the moots ride, and still get the fit I needed. Either way, Great bike. I went with the SL to try and stay closer to an aluminum ride but without the harshness. I feel it worked out fine for me.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I like my Cannondale in a lot of ways, but it does sometimes become a harsh ride if I'm making a longer trip. Is the Vamoots SL a stiffer Ti opposed to the Vamoots? Also, I read some other posts on compact vs traditional. I don't think I'm really for one or the other. However, reading that compacts are marginally stiffer, I may try to search one of those out nearby to try as well. Anyone ridden a regular and SL to feel any sort of difference?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the 3/2 Ti Vamoots so I can't comment on the SL, but I switched from an older Cannondale Caad 4. Every minute you wait to make the switch is another minute lost from riding the Moots. The C-dale pales in comparison. You'll never look back. The harsh rides of the C-dale will be just a bad memory. If you got the dough, just go. :thumbsup:


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, never rode the non-SL moots, but from what I hear and read, it seems there is little difference and probably not worth the extra $, but I'm still glad I got it ;-). I too like my cannondale a lot and will continue using if for cat 3 races, and may upgrade to the caad8 or 9. The fit is perfect for me other than headtube and it just plain out works for me. That being said, mootsie is right, the ride on the moots is just perfect for me. I wanted something with a metal feel as all the carbons I rode, though nice, just didn't feel connected to them. Ti is a nice compromise between the aluminum and carbon. Get looking.


----------

